# Help with HDMI Setup



## cjdavis42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my current setup:

Coax from wall to DirectTV Standard Def Box
AV cable from Standard Def Box to AV In/HDMI Out converter
HDMI Out converter to Wireless HDMI Transmitter which points to receiver that is plugged into the television.

The problem I am having is that something is giving me a green screen on my television. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've unplugged everything and started from scratch but that doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Process of elimination. Connect the Converter directly to the TV. That will at least confirm/eliminate the RF transmitter as the cause of the problem.

And I assume you are using an active HDMI converter of some sort? I bring it up only because I've seem way to many instances of people trying to use simple cable converter/adapters. Simple cables and gender adapters will not work.


----------

